# Rockler Dovetail jig offset



## hubers (Apr 27, 2010)

I recently bought a Rockler dove tail jig and tried to use it today to cut half blind dovetails. The dovetails came out OK, but the fit from the front to the side was offset so that the sides did not match. I found that my test pieces were not 100% square and fixed that. I found that the edge guide was not at 90 degrees to the base and fixed that. I double checked that the bushing was centered in the router base. But every time I cut a set of DTs, they are offset by about 3/32. This seems to me to be controlled by the offset built into the vertical and horizontal portions of the edge guides. I can't figure what I am doing wrong and could use some advice. I haven't seen this problem referenced anywhere so I must be having a brain fart. Thanks for any advice.
Hubers


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

hubers said:


> I recently bought a Rockler dove tail jig and tried to use it today to cut half blind dovetails. The dovetails came out OK, but the fit from the front to the side was offset so that the sides did not match. I found that my test pieces were not 100% square and fixed that. I found that the edge guide was not at 90 degrees to the base and fixed that. I double checked that the bushing was centered in the router base. But every time I cut a set of DTs, they are offset by about 3/32. This seems to me to be controlled by the offset built into the vertical and horizontal portions of the edge guides. I can't figure what I am doing wrong and could use some advice. I haven't seen this problem referenced anywhere so I must be having a brain fart. Thanks for any advice.
> Hubers


Hi Stan, I think you are asking about getting the top edges of the front/back flush with the sides. That jig is a PIA what with the plastic guides, they want to twist on you when you set them up. That sounds like your problem though, although 3/32 is quite aways off. I set mine up with 3 1/2" stock and run everything in 1" increments to the nearest 1/2"; ie, 2 1/2, 3 1/2, 4 1/2...
Trim to size on the table saw. 
The guides have to be square to the front of the jig and square to the top. I tightened mine to a firm slip fit and tested until it came out right and then carefully fully tightened them while holding them in position. Took a couple of hours and produced a barrel or so of firewood. I don't even think about moving them again. Especially since the dust collector all but buries the things. 
Good Luck


----------



## hubers (Apr 27, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Stan, I think you are asking about getting the top edges of the front/back flush with the sides. That jig is a PIA what with the plastic guides, they want to twist on you when you set them up. That sounds like your problem though, although 3/32 is quite aways off. I set mine up with 3 1/2" stock and run everything in 1" increments to the nearest 1/2"; ie, 2 1/2, 3 1/2, 4 1/2...
> Trim to size on the table saw.
> The guides have to be square to the front of the jig and square to the top. I tightened mine to a firm slip fit and tested until it came out right and then carefully fully tightened them while holding them in position. Took a couple of hours and produced a barrel or so of firewood. I don't even think about moving them again. Especially since the dust collector all but buries the things.
> Good Luck


Yea, I tried the dust collector and it worked OK, but like you say, made adjustments impossible. I put a square on the edge guide and both vertical and horizontal were square to the base, so I dont think that is it. But, as I had the DC on, I'll measure again. Shouldn't the offset be a multiple of the distance between the template fingers, like 1/2 or 1"? Good idea about getting it adjusted and leaving it. Thanks John.
Stan


----------



## hubers (Apr 27, 2010)

I measured the offset between the horizontal and vertical edge guides on my Rockler DT jig. The one on the left is 7/16 and the one on the right is 1/2". I just got off the phone with Rockler and was told that "a couple" of jigs got out of the factory with the wrong edge guide installed. So, if like me, you can't get the edges of your DT's to align, measure the offset. You may have gotten one of the "couple" that left the factory with a bad edge guide. I don't feel quite so dumb now, although it took me a day to think to measure the edge guide.
Stan


----------



## captsanjayrao (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,

Wish to make a Dovetail Template myself, any ideas anyone


----------



## jimmomech8 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had recently purchased a Rockler jig myself and had problems with the half blinds on the right side coming out "proud" and the left side perfect. Called Rockler and after a lengthly time on the phone and caliper in hand, we found out that the template itself was warped from factory. Had a new one in 2 days from Rockler.


----------

